# Vernors produces 12 new Area Code bottles



## VernorsGuy (Mar 23, 2019)

The last few years Vernors has produced several different sets of collector items. There have been two sets of lighthouse cans and a set of retro look bottles. Now, they have a new set of 12 hard plastic bottles with each of Michigan’s 12 area codes. 


So far I have found 231, 248, 313 and 616. I’m not sure, but there might be a diet version of each bottle, too. 

Many local Kroger stores also have a cool cardboard display. The promotion is scheduled to last about two months.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 24, 2019)

That is very cool. Looks like I am going Krogering!


----------

